# Remove passat cc rear bumper, how to?



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

Can anyone tell me or lead me to a guide for removing the rear bumper on the passat cc?
Thanks in advance


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

It's quite simple :thumbup:
http://elsaweb.spaghetticoder.org/doc/V.de-DE.K00590405/33774541/3


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> It's quite simple :thumbup:
> http://elsaweb.spaghetticoder.org/doc/V.de-DE.K00590405/33774541/3


Thanks for the link. Much appreciated


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

*Exhaust Tips*

Just on another note. Can 8K0 071 761 ou give me the part number of the Q5 exhaust tips? Are they a direct fit as in bolt on?

I found the number online (8K0 071 761) 

Cheers


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

jc dub said:


> Just on another note. Can 8K0 071 761 ou give me the part number of the Q5 exhaust tips? Are they a direct fit as in bolt on?
> 
> I found the number online (8K0 071 761)
> 
> Cheers


8K0 071 761 is correct. They are without bolts. There are little claws inside which fix it on the exhaust


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

*Remove Broken Trim and Reflector*

Link no longer works. Have to replace broken trim and reflector, and I think I'll have to remove the rear bumper (cover) if my trim removal tools don't work. I don't want to scratch the paint.


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

*Trim replacement*

I too need to replace the reflector and chrome trim on my CC's rear bumper. Can anyone point me in the right direction for removal of either the trim or bumper (if necessary)? Thank you.


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

The reflector comes out quite easily if you you break it in half first. You can then just twist, turn and squeeze the clips holding it in place in the bumper cover. The new reflector takes all of 3 seconds to just pop in place. I haven't replaced the chrome/plastic trim yet as I may have to take the bumper off for that. I only have a hairline crack in the chrome piece, not as noticable as a broken reflector.


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Jlondon. I did get the reflector off and replaced using the brute force method. The chrome strip is a more difficult removal. I'm afraid I may have to remove the rear bumper cover. If anyone has any info I would appreciate it. I did search the web and tried the links above (they aren't active any longer).


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Same boat here, chrome and reflector


----------



## klingklang (Jun 26, 1999)

While there, I was asking myself if the diffuser can be easily removed without having to remove the bumper?


----------

